
Ask HN: Companies that hire remote, but only in the US, why? - jeanlucas
What are the reasons a company would not hire remote outside their own country? Limiting to only one country doesn&#x27;t kinda defeat the idea of hiring remotely?
======
non-entity
Aside from timezones which has been mentioned. I think handling taxes with
foreign employees is more complicated.

------
planetburgess
Those companies may feel they have access to enough talent in the USA. They
may have restrictions with data protection or security. They may be worried
about timezones or communication. Or they may be worried about complying with
foreign employment and tax regulations.

------
CtrlAltEngage
I'm guessing it's mainly about time zone management - working remotely in
different timezones is a lot more difficult when they vary significantly.
There's also the issue of "right to work" in your country to consider.

~~~
jeanlucas
I would imagine that, but I see many US based companies that do not hire in
Latin America. And Latin America has lots of good developers, so it got me
thinking.

